# What type of algae? Kind of like it



## Vidikron (May 21, 2015)

I don't know, but I could live with that. Whenever I've had algae it's always something ugly like fuzz algae or annoying like GSA.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

Marimo algae? It does look pretty =)


----------



## darklord (Feb 22, 2015)

This is the nicest algae ever. How did you get that or grow that, it looks so natural. 

Sent from my F5122 using Tapatalk


----------



## HSakhi (Oct 1, 2016)

Looks like green hair algae to me. Although it isn't the ugly strain that infested my 29 gallon 2 weeks ago.

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

I think I'm just lucky though 😄

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SERRCH (Mar 27, 2016)

Do you trim your algae? [emoji23] JK
Looks nice. Looks like "marimo moss"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

Nope, that is the original look

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Send some to me! Wouldn't mind using that in one of my shrimp tanks


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't have shrimp in my tank, I think Amano shrimp will pick it clean 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------

